# Mods I may start in the future



## TheSlothLord (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm new here, so I dont expect 43 quintillion responses (that was a pun) right away. I figured I'd ask about this mod I want to start soon though.

The mod is the Devil's Horn Cube. Basically, it slaps pyraminx tips into the corners of a 3x3. These tips rotate like pyra tips as well.

Now my question is Will I have to modify the core to achieve corner rotatability? 

I wish I could explain my design more, but it's really tough to describe. I'll try though: I want to flatten corner pieces into a triangle, then attach a pyra tip with cap to it using a short screw (this is where my problem arises. No screws short enough seem to be available, and longer screws mess with the piece that keeps the corners in place.). Placing the pyra cap over the corner tip piece and restickering it to match the colors on that corner completes the design.

Hope that makes sense, and I hope you guys can give me some feedback. I really don't want to mod the core as this would be my first major mod.

Thanks again!

~Sloth


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 23, 2016)

I think the only thing you'd have to mod is the corner piece itself. Also what 3x3 are you using for this? A cube with a single corner construction with a cap would be better than the 3 piece sticker less design.


----------



## TheSlothLord (Jan 24, 2016)

I was gonna use my old GuanLong because it's cheap, and all of have to buy is a single center cap, a diamond file, and pyraminx parts as well as screws and probably apoxie sculpt (sorry if I spelt that wrong). But it will be a stickered puzzle one way or another, as I never really likes stickered puzzles. Thanks for the feedback!


----------

